# EMT-P training in Alberta, Canada



## McFly (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey all you fabulous people!  

Some of you might have seen that my wife and I are in the process of emigrating to Canada. We're hoping to land there in about 18 months from now if all goes well.

My plans are to study to become a paramedic in Calgary, and I've so far singled out SAIT Polytechnic as the place to do it at. I know that the entrance requirements are quite hectic at this institution, so I was wondering if any of you here have gone through this school, how you found the course and the people, and if you can recommend them (or any other school for that matter).

If my research is correct, I'd need to follow the following route to reach my dream (these are all Canadian courses, and listed in the order that I'd need to take them):

- CPR Level C with AED Certification
- Standard First Aid with CPR/AED Certification
- EMRG-201 Emergency Medical Responder at SAIT Polytechnic in Calgary
- Emergency Medical Technician at SAIT Polytechnic in Calgary
- Emergency Medical Technology - Paramedic at SAIT Polytechnic in Calgary

I've had a look at the curriculum for the latter two courses, and holy hell it's intense! :wacko:  Anybody perhaps got an AED floating around, I feel a heart attack coming on? B)


----------



## jk-firemedic (Apr 3, 2007)

I live in Manitoba and did my EMR throught SAITand did my Fire Training in Vermillion, Alberta with Fire Etc. Our system in Winnipeg states that ALL FireFighters and Paramedics must be BOTH PCP and NFPA 1001 & 1002 certified before hiring....crazy....

Anyway, SAIT has a good name, I believe Calgary just requires PCP certification (I could be wrong) - be careful the city has a reputation for the "cowboy syndrome" ....highest rate of cricothyroidotomies in the country!

Go Flames Go!


----------



## McFly (Apr 3, 2007)

jk-firemedic said:


> ....highest rate of cricothyroidotomies in the country!



Hey there!

Why would cricothyroidotomies be common in Calgary? Do people get kicked in the throat by horses quite often?


----------



## TKO (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm a PCP from Saskatchewan.  I moved to British Columbia and am now a PCP-IV.  What I can tell you is this:  don't move to Calgary or Alberta.  They don't pay what their EMS is worth.  No province does, but Alberta pays half what the rest of the country does.  I start at about $20/hr and Alberta pays about $11.

Also, Alberta isn't too great to live in.  I just don't understand what people like about it; it's cold and dirty.  BC is the most beautiful province to live in in the entire world.

Back to your queries: you do your 1st Aid and CPR as a pre-req to your PCP (college certified course, so you need to have everything in order like you would to apply to any college/university).  You can't go onto the ACP until after one year or 1000 calls.  There really are no EMT levels in Canada anymore.

Move to BC and study at the JI.  You'll be happier.  No winter on the coast or Vancouver Island.


----------



## jk-firemedic (Apr 30, 2007)

OK - I'm with you on the whole Alberta thing. I still can''t figure out why so many people are moving there. Yeah, it's nice but...

In Winnipeg the Paramedic service just received a well-deserved 9% pay increase and are fighting for more. However, I cannot complain too much because I am a Firemedic which means that I fall under the jurisdiction of the FIre Department, not the Paramedic Department. Politics....politics....

What I wanted to say is that in most rural areas of Manitoba, all you need is your EMT/EMR level to start working. I think many other provinces are the same (don't quote me - I'm not too sure). However, to get into a large urban area you need your PCP.

Cheers!


----------



## TKO (Apr 30, 2007)

You are correct.  BC is a unionized service opped by the Gov't, unlike many other provinces (SK, being private, for one) and they have a lot of EMRs in force.  Obviously, more PCPs are required (and BADLY!) but BC just doesn't have them, so EMRs are being utilized in rural locations.

That's called, making the best of a bad situation.  But only PCPs and ACPs can transfer into larger centers.  I'm working in a small service now, staffed mostly by EMRs, and earning pager wage between calls, but I will transfer when my 6 months are up, and go to a bigger city.  I'm working in a small town of about 1500 people up in the mountains right now and I don't get many calls.  Not like I would in  Nanaimo or Victoria.


----------



## bled12345 (May 16, 2007)

TKO said:


> I'm a PCP from Saskatchewan.  I moved to British Columbia and am now a PCP-IV.  What I can tell you is this:  don't move to Calgary or Alberta.  They don't pay what their EMS is worth.  No province does, but Alberta pays half what the rest of the country does.  I start at about $20/hr and Alberta pays about $11.
> 
> Also, Alberta isn't too great to live in.  I just don't understand what people like about it; it's cold and dirty.  BC is the most beautiful province to live in in the entire world.
> 
> ...




I don't know what your talking about.... 11 $ a day? maybe in the interhospital transfer service as an EMR and ... MAYBE EMT....  I'm in the process of taking my EMT right now (equivilant of american EMT-I) and with the city of edmonton, pay starts at 20$ an hour as an EMT on an ALS car with a paramedic... with experience you can net 25$ an hour... with 2 10 hour shifts and 2 14 hour shifts, thats not bad overtime, its a decent wage for an EMT. As a paramedic working in the city? christe you are making about 70-80 g's a year. There is *NOTHING* wrong with that. I don't know who you are talking to in regards to calgary and edmonton EMS pay scales, maybe they paid 11$   15 years ago... but they are crying for people right now because industrial side is sucking away all the medics.

As for alberta not paying its EMS enough? If you go industrial medic as a paramedic, you net about 700-800$ a *DAY* , that works out to 21,000$ a month if you work 30 days straight which is very very easy to do in our economy.  EMT's on the industrial side of things net about 325$ a day, which is still frikken awsome for sitting on your butt all day if thats what your into...



and in regards to the guy talking about calgary having the highest chric's in all of canada, thats because of their medical director's policy.   Under his protocol an ALS medic is allowed 2 attempts at intubation and then skips straight to a chric incision (sp?)    so yeah... thats why they had 65 chrich's last year.  dammit I know i'm spelling that wrong lol, oh well.



B.C. for the longest time was the dumbest EMS province in the country, if you wanted to get into the profession, you had to volunteer until they finally hired and trained you at the only training facility for EMS in all of b.c.  (the justice institute)   and once you were an EMT-A you could spend your *ENTIRE* career without ever getting nominated to become a paramedic (can you say politics and cock gobbling?)  At least in Alberta, if *YOU* are motivated enough to become a paramedic, there is no political heirarchy holding you back. Not to mention like you said you are required a certain number of calls before you are even ELLIGIBLE for higher training.... note the elligible, not guarenteed. I mean hell, for the longest time B.C. didn't even acknowledge any other province's certification at the paramedic level  from anywhere across the country. A little counter productive if you ask me, consider also how (in my opinion) there are other provinces that train to a higher standard than b.c. (alberta for example) 





Also to the original poster, I hear nait and sait are ok.... I am currently however taking my schooling at the Canadian College of Emergency Medical Services  here in Edmonton.  It is a *FANTASTIC* school, absolutely amazing, they prepare you very well, it is a private funded school so the entrance requirements aren't quite as anal retentive, and when it comes to provincial exams CCEMS (my school) always falls usually within the top 3 highest scores in the province.


----------



## TKO (May 23, 2007)

A friend of mine was working in Lloyminster for $11/hr until very recently where he left the Alta service to go back to a SK service.

All of your points on BC *were* true and I had a helluva time transferring from SK to BC.  But that has changed within the last few years.  The difficulty coming into BC that I experienced is that BC PCP standards are higher than anywhere else, only in-line with Alberta.  The whole PCP standard was supposed to be a national standard regulated federally, and it is, except that provinces like British Columbia went further and now paramedics coming in have to get more training to be competent with BC's standards (basically, pharmacological and spinal rolls).

But regardless of every provinces problems with beauracracy, my job is what I am not where I live.  I have sunshine year round; didn't you guys just get snow yesterday?


----------



## StrokedOut (May 25, 2007)

Best to take any EMS training at a school with CMA accreditation, with the highest being six years. Chances of being able to move around within the country are much higher, as the CMA sets national standards. Some schools have it, some don't and have been trying for years, prolly never will have it. 

As for snow, shove(l) it


----------



## StrokedOut (May 25, 2007)

...whoopsie...
The school where I took my EMT-A training is also a private school, is VERY anal about entrance requirements, and has 6 year accreditation for both EMT-A and EMT-P programs that it offers. 

As some may know, our regulatory body is the Alberta College of Paramedics. Without ACP registration, one cannot practice EMS in Alberta. For those who are interested, information on which schools here have ACP approval and CMA accreditation (and to what degree if any) can be obtained at:

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/
(Click on "registration", scroll down to "approved programs list". Clicking that opens a PDF ...)

A paramedic working for the City of Edmonton MIGHT make $70G-$80G with a ton of OT (yes there has been a lot lately). There are no current postings for Edmonton right now as they just have a class of new EMT-A and EMT-P recruits starting on Monday. Calgary however has this as per their website today:
----------
Job Information  
Posting Title: Emergency Medical Technician - Ambulance/Paramedic 
Business Unit/Division: Emergency Medical Services (EMS) 
Union/Position: CUPE Local 3421/ LIMITED TERM (up to one year) and On-Call 
Compensation: Emergency Medical Technician, Ambulance 
$21.96 - 22.85 - 23.74 - 24.63 - 25.22 - 26.11 - 26.70 per hour (under review) 
Emergency Medical Technician, Paramedic 
$23.74 - 24.92 - 26.11 - 27.30 - 28.48 - 29.67 - 30.26 per hour (under review) 
----------

Unless you are sitting on your butt doing nothing in the oilpatch the money in EMS isn't that hot. Most of us however, don't do it for the money ...

As for snow, shove(l) it  Puhleeeeez no more of the white stuff


----------



## StrokedOut (May 25, 2007)

McFly said:


> Hey all you fabulous people!
> 
> Some of you might have seen that my wife and I are in the process of emigrating to Canada. We're hoping to land there in about 18 months from now if all goes well.
> 
> ...



Try Professional Medical Associates ... They offer all of the required programs right from your CPR-C and Standard F/A, all the way up to your EMT-P.


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 10, 2008)

TKO said:


> I'm a PCP from Saskatchewan.  I moved to British Columbia and am now a PCP-IV.  What I can tell you is this:  don't move to Calgary or Alberta.  They don't pay what their EMS is worth.  No province does, but Alberta pays half what the rest of the country does.  I start at about $20/hr and Alberta pays about $11.



Are you kidding me, I make $15 an hour as a brand new EMR (not even EMT) at a rural station with an annual call volume of ~200 - and in my interview, they stated at least twice that their wages are "below average but under review." I'm pretty happy with getting a minimum of $170 per day for studying for my EMT course and surfing the net - it's the best-paid job I've had to date, AND I hardly do anything.


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 11, 2008)

TKO said:


> I'm a PCP from Saskatchewan.  I moved to British Columbia and am now a PCP-IV.  What I can tell you is this:  don't move to Calgary or Alberta.  They don't pay what their EMS is worth.  No province does, but Alberta pays half what the rest of the country does.  I start at about $20/hr and Alberta pays about $11.
> 
> Also, Alberta isn't too great to live in.  I just don't understand what people like about it; it's cold and dirty.  BC is the most beautiful province to live in in the entire world.
> 
> ...




??? I work for Edmonton EMS, and I make $29.57hr as an EMT. I will be making $30+ come Jan/09. And yes there is still is "levels". EMR,EMT, and EMT-P (Paramedic).

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/home/default.aspx

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/Scopeofpractice.aspx


----------



## firecoins (Oct 11, 2008)

McFly said:


> Some of you might have seen that my wife and I are in the process of emigrating to Canada. We're hoping to land there in about 18 months from now if all goes well.



That is one long *** flight.


----------



## Canadian_EMT (Nov 4, 2008)

The reason there are so many Crich's in Alberta is because there Paramedics can't hit there intubations!  Lol I wish we had that protcol in Sask!!


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 4, 2008)

Medicine Hat College offers a 4 yr BSc degree in allied health I believe that will let you after graduating take the ACoP EMT-P exam without obtaining the EMR and EMT designations.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 4, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Medicine Hat College offers a 4 yr BSc degree in allied health I believe that will let you after graduating take the ACoP EMT-P exam without obtaining the EMR and EMT designations.



Yes... its known as a "Zero to hero" program and it has very little respect in the field. I personally know a few grads from the program and they feel they are not as well prepared as other EMT-P's. It takes you from Standard First Aid to full blown EMT-P in 4 years. 

You have no time to practice and become confident enough in your skills at a BLS level before you move on to ALS skills. Most medic schools require, as a minimum, one year of experience working at the BLS level before they will even consider your application.

The best medic schools in Alberta - NAIT, SAIT and PMA, hands down.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 4, 2008)

Canadian_EMT said:


> The reason there are so many Crich's in Alberta is because there Paramedics can't hit there intubations!



Its not so much a problem of missing intubations... Thats an issue thats facing ALS providers all over.

We just have some medical directors that don't believe in non-visualized intubation. They are all about having a definitive airway in place and a combi-tube or an LMA just doesn't cut it in their minds so its straight to crics after 2 failed attempts.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 4, 2008)

Personally I'm thinking about taking my EMT at Portage College in Lac La Biche.  I'm not sure if I want to take EMT-P, but if I do I'm thinking NAIT because I have friends and relatives there.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 4, 2008)

TKO said:


> I'm a PCP from Saskatchewan.  I moved to British Columbia and am now a PCP-IV.  What I can tell you is this:  don't move to Calgary or Alberta.  They don't pay what their EMS is worth.  No province does, but Alberta pays half what the rest of the country does.  I start at about $20/hr and Alberta pays about $11.
> 
> Also, Alberta isn't too great to live in.  I just don't understand what people like about it; it's cold and dirty.  BC is the most beautiful province to live in in the entire world.
> 
> ...


All CMA accredited EMT courses in Alberta are also CMA Accredited as PCP programs.  Also rural Alberta especially near the mountains is some of the most beautiful country you will ever see.  Northern Alberta is especially nice to see.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 5, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Personally I'm thinking about taking my EMT at Portage College in Lac La Biche.



Portage is a good school - I have a lot of friends that went there. 



fortsmithman said:


> Also rural Alberta especially near the mountains is some of the most beautiful country you will ever see. Northern Alberta is especially nice to see.



Agreed! Jasper and Banff are absolutely beautiful places to see. I try to get down there at least a couple times a year to take it all in.


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 5, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Are you kidding me, I make $15 an hour as a brand new EMR (not even EMT) at a rural station with an annual call volume of ~200 - and in my interview, they stated at least twice that their wages are "below average but under review." I'm pretty happy with getting a minimum of $170 per day for studying for my EMT course and surfing the net - it's the best-paid job I've had to date, AND I hardly do anything.



Really? A brand new EMR isn't even an EMT? Ya don't say ... 

Unfortunately as an EMR, you can't really do a lot (by law) anyhow. If you plan on being a good EMT and/or pursuing your paramedicine at some point, you'd need to get on with a service that actually has a call volume to get some experience seeing as how you "hardly do anything".


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 5, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> ??? I work for Edmonton EMS, and I make $29.57hr as an EMT. I will be making $30+ come Jan/09. And yes there is still is "levels". EMR,EMT, and EMT-P (Paramedic).
> 
> http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/home/default.aspx
> 
> http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/Scopeofpractice.aspx



You've been with the city for a while I see. Good time to be an EMT with Edmonton, the new hire EMT's are starting at $24.29/hour.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 5, 2008)

StrokedOut said:


> Good time to be an EMT with Edmonton, the new hire EMT's are starting at $24.29/hour.



That's the problem... They pay EMT's too much they have no incentive to pay 20 grand to get their Medic so now we're short on medics!

Edmonton isn't as Desperate as Calgary... from what I understand they were paying tuition for EMT's to get their medic.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 6, 2008)

Kendall said:


> You have no time to practice and become confident enough in your skills at a BLS level before you move on to ALS skills. Most medic schools require, as a minimum, one year of experience working at the BLS level before they will even consider your application.
> 
> The best medic schools in Alberta - NAIT, SAIT and PMA, hands down.



This is also the subject of another thread in emtlife. whether one has to have bls experience before going to medic school.  Some say yes you can skip being an EMT and some say one has to be an EMT before going to medic school to get some BLS experience.  Personally I'd rather bean EMT before going to medic school.  That way I could probably work part time as an EMT while going to medic school.  Personally I'd much rather see the paramedic programs go from a 2 yr diploma to a 4 yr BSc degree.  That just my opinion.


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 6, 2008)

Kendall said:


> That's the problem... They pay EMT's too much they have no incentive to pay 20 grand to get their Medic so now we're short on medics!
> 
> Edmonton isn't as Desperate as Calgary... from what I understand they were paying tuition for EMT's to get their medic.



$20,000?? Yeah if you go to PMA. First year tuition at Portage is under $4500 not including books. NAIT isn't even $20,000. 

And you're wrong about the city paying tuition for EMT's to get their medics. Future paramedics who work for Edmonton EMS can be paid while on their final ALS ambulance practicum (currently), while completing it in the city. Not sure where you're getting your information from there ... Exactly where did you hear that one city is more desperate than the next? Both have hired brand new EMT's with absolutely no experience whatsoever and 19 years old, just out of ACP with a shiny new 40#. Ridiculous if you ask me.

And it's not that they pay their EMT's too much either, Kendall. When you've been employed somewhere for years and years you'll be making more than entry level of course. So why wouldn't an EMT who has been with the city or ANY service for that matter not be making more than an entry level EMT?


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kendall said:


> That's the problem... They pay EMT's too much they have no incentive to pay 20 grand to get their Medic so now we're short on medics!
> 
> Edmonton isn't as Desperate as Calgary... from what I understand they were paying tuition for EMT's to get their medic.



I don't think Calgary pays tuition for any of their EMTs who are doing EMT-P, BUT they do select something like 10 of them a year, and those 10 get paid by the City while doing their EMT-P practicum shifts, when normally practicums would be unpaid. However, I've heard from a few people who have worked for the City of Calgary that it's NOT that great of a place to work.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 6, 2008)

StrokedOut said:


> Really? A brand new EMR isn't even an EMT? Ya don't say ...
> 
> Unfortunately as an EMR, you can't really do a lot (by law) anyhow. If you plan on being a good EMT and/or pursuing your paramedicine at some point, you'd need to get on with a service that actually has a call volume to get some experience seeing as how you "hardly do anything".



I think you're missing the point, it's extremely difficult to get an ambulance service job being an EMR, so I'm very lucky, I could go to the oilfields and make more $, but I opted for that rural service because I actually have some patients, whereas in the oilfields, I'd have even fewer calls. But thanks for the uninformed advice.:wacko:


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 7, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> I think you're missing the point, it's extremely difficult to get an ambulance service job being an EMR, so I'm very lucky, I could go to the oilfields and make more $, but I opted for that rural service because I actually have some patients, whereas in the oilfields, I'd have even fewer calls. But thanks for the uninformed advice.:wacko:



I'd be willing to bet I've been in the field for a lot longer than you, which means I'm a little more informed than you obviously are. I worked as a little EMR for a little rural service as well, it's not that hard to find one that hires them. Only thing is, as an EMR you're getting S.F.A. for experience (especially with an annual volume of 200 calls) because there's nothing in the scope for EMR's except for BGL's and bandaids. It's why the much smaller services have to hire EMR's, most EMT's would rather go where the calls are. Also, southern Alberta has very little in the way of on-car jobs for EMR's. As for any one particular place being a crappy place to work, you should know that you'll always find people with both good and bad things to say.

Which brings me to another point ... As I am sure you will learn, this industry eats their young. Expect to have to prove yourself, especially as a brand new EMT. Just because you might end up with a 40# (or a 41# depending on if/when you write), doesn't mean a more experienced EMT or medic won't feel like they have to jump in on your calls from time to time. Swallow the attitude you have now, as it will only get in your way later.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 7, 2008)

Stroked I thought ACoP got rid of the a from emt-a isn't it just emt now.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 7, 2008)

StrokedOut said:


> I'd be willing to bet I've been in the field for a lot longer than you, which means I'm a little more informed than you obviously are. I worked as a little EMR for a little rural service as well, it's not that hard to find one that hires them. Only thing is, as an EMR you're getting S.F.A. for experience (especially with an annual volume of 200 calls) because there's nothing in the scope for EMR's except for BGL's and bandaids. It's why the much smaller services have to hire EMR's, most EMT's would rather go where the calls are. Also, southern Alberta has very little in the way of on-car jobs for EMR's. As for any one particular place being a crappy place to work, you should know that you'll always find people with both good and bad things to say.
> 
> Which brings me to another point ... As I am sure you will learn, this industry eats their young. Expect to have to prove yourself, especially as a brand new EMT. Just because you might end up with a 40# (or a 41# depending on if/when you write), doesn't mean a more experienced EMT or medic won't feel like they have to jump in on your calls from time to time. Swallow the attitude you have now, as it will only get in your way later.



First, you criticize my workplace, then you admit these are the only opportunities for EMRs, anyway, then you say you have more experience than me, then you say I have attitude after all this....like the t-shirt I once had said, "And your point is...?" I never asked for your input to begin with. Kthanxbye.


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 8, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Stroked I thought ACoP got rid of the a from emt-a isn't it just emt now.



Nope, still EMT-A.


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 8, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> First, you criticize my workplace, then you admit these are the only opportunities for EMRs, anyway, then you say you have more experience than me, then you say I have attitude after all this....like the t-shirt I once had said, "And your point is...?" I never asked for your input to begin with. Kthanxbye.



Oh little EMR ... wouldn't I love to be your preceptor 

Seeing as how this is a public forum, one generally doesn't ASK for input. It's just given. If you don't want comments made to something you've said, don't say anything at all.

And as I said, lose the attitude now because it WILL only hurt you in the future. You'll be doing yourself a big favor. This industry eats their young, especially those with crappy little attitudes. GET USED TO IT. 

Have a nice day


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 8, 2008)

StrokedOut said:


> Nope, still EMT-A.



It's EMT, just go on the ACP website to check.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 8, 2008)

It's EMT check your registry card.  Here is a link to the ACoP site it makes no mention of EMT-A.  It does mention EMR, EMT, and EMT-P.
http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/AboutACP/default.aspx


----------



## StrokedOut (Nov 9, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> It's EMT check your registry card.  Here is a link to the ACoP site it makes no mention of EMT-A.  It does mention EMR, EMT, and EMT-P.
> http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/AboutACP/default.aspx




Wow that's such an important thing, one little vowel. I don't think I'll be 'checking my registry card' anytime soon as I know what my job is. It's one of those teeny weeny little things that some people think is important. Who cares? And thanks, I know where the ACP website is seeing as how I used to work for them.


----------



## McFly (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys, we finally made it to Canada (and more specifically, Calgary) about eight months ago. As someone previously posted, it sure was a long *** flight! 

Anyway, I took my first step towards becoming a paramedic this weekend by taking the SFA and CPR course at SAIT. I thoroughly enjoyed it and I'm hoping to enroll in the EMR program time and money permitting. It sure is difficult to try and plan a career change late in life.

Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Wee-EMT (May 4, 2009)

mcfly said:


> hey guys, we finally made it to canada (and more specifically, calgary) about eight months ago. As someone previously posted, it sure was a long *** flight!
> 
> anyway, i took my first step towards becoming a paramedic this weekend by taking the sfa and cpr course at sait. I thoroughly enjoyed it and i'm hoping to enroll in the emr program time and money permitting. It sure is difficult to try and plan a career change late in life.
> 
> Will keep you all updated.



good luck mcfly!


----------



## colafdp (May 4, 2009)

StrokedOut said:


> And as I said, lose the attitude now because it WILL only hurt you in the future. You'll be doing yourself a big favor. This industry eats their young, especially those with crappy little attitudes. GET USED TO IT.



crappy attitude indeed...


----------



## wehttam (May 4, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> This is also the subject of another thread in emtlife. whether one has to have bls experience before going to medic school.  Some say yes you can skip being an EMT and some say one has to be an EMT before going to medic school to get some BLS experience.  Personally I'd rather bean EMT before going to medic school.  That way I could probably work part time as an EMT while going to medic school.  Personally I'd much rather see the paramedic programs go from a 2 yr diploma to a 4 yr BSc degree.  That just my opinion.




Let see if i want to become a dr hmmmm do i need to gain experience after my first degree? i think not. they do an internship at the end of the program BLS is not rocket science dont understand why you guys believe or act as if it is the hardest thing on this planet.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 5, 2009)

TKO said:


> But that has changed within the last few years.  The difficulty coming into BC that I experienced is that BC PCP standards are higher than anywhere else, only in-line with Alberta.



This doesn't make any sense to me. How is a 4 month PCP course higher standards than anywhere else? Ontario is two years full time for PCP. Most of the rest of the country is one year. My understanding in that BC has the shortest PCP program in the country.

As far as pay... Ontario wages are between $30 and $38/hr. All services professional, no standby pay and good parity with PD and FD.

BC's a great spot to live (one of the best in the country, save cost of living), but the system needs a tonne of work. 

Anyways, welcome to Canada McFly. Good look with school and hopefully by the time your done the transition in Alberta will have stabilized. Don't want to come onto any job during a transition that big.


----------



## mdkemt (May 16, 2009)

It all depends which service you get on with and whether it is unionized or not.  I am a PCP in SK and I make $23.77/hr.  So it just depends but Alberta can be a bit of a pain but still worth it in the end!


----------



## smurfe (May 25, 2009)

bled12345 said:


> Also to the original poster, I hear nait and sait are ok.... I am currently however taking my schooling at the Canadian College of Emergency Medical Services  here in Edmonton.  It is a *FANTASTIC* school, absolutely amazing, they prepare you very well, it is a private funded school so the entrance requirements aren't quite as anal retentive, and when it comes to provincial exams CCEMS (my school) always falls usually within the top 3 highest scores in the province.




I have precepted a few people from this school. Overall they are very prepared when they hit my truck. Yeah, there have been a few boneheads but overall a really talented group. What I can't understand is why someone would travel from Alberta to Louisiana for provisional time.


----------



## xlq771 (May 25, 2009)

Smurfe,

How are the EMT students from CCEMS precepted?  The scope of practice in Alberta is different than the Louisiana EMT-Basic or Intermediate scopes.  How are they able to meet all their required competancy's - ie. ECG, IV, symptom relief?


----------



## fortsmithman (May 25, 2009)

xlq771 said:


> Smurfe,
> 
> How are the EMT students from CCEMS precepted?  The scope of practice in Alberta is different than the Louisiana EMT-Basic or Intermediate scopes.  How are they able to meet all their required competancy's - ie. ECG, IV, symptom relief?



I think CCEMS probably does meet it.  They are an approved EMR and EMT program from the Alberta College of Paramedics You would think that they would meet the scope of practice in Alberta.


----------



## Kendall (May 26, 2009)

fortsmithman, I don't think thats what he was talking about... He was referring to the Albertan CCEMS EMT student's scope not aligning with the Louisiana state protocols. 

I know a handful of the students who did their practicums down there and they all have nothing but positive things to say, and there were no issues with scope alignment - they had to be on an ALS car, so that the EMT-P could supervise the restricted procedures, and they needed approval from the medical director. Sounds like a neat gig they've got going there.


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2009)

Well, an ambulance call is an ambulance call. Chest pain is chest pain so it isn't a hard process. Basically we have a list of every approved skill and drug they can administer. If they have been trained on the drug or procedure and it is within our protocols, they can do it on the truck here. 

The most important ALS skill any paramedic can do can be done on any ambulance world wide. That is a competent BLS patient assessment. If you can't do a good BLS assessment, you will never be a good or should I say competent paramedic. I tell this to every student I precept. I don't care how many drug pushes, IV's, Intubations, etc. they get. All I care about is seeing them assess the patient head to toe and turn and tell me what they think is wrong with the patient along with proper BLS treatment. Then take your learned ALS skills and treat the patient.

Local students that ride their entire time with me don't even get to do an ALS skill until they prove to me they are a good EMT Basic. For those of you that say "I am just a B take note. The Basic class IS that important and you are allowed to do the most important an serious and hardest ALS skill there is.


----------

